# Ipad et anti virus



## yateich (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour

Faut il installer un anti virus sur iPad ?

Merci


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (12 Octobre 2015)

C'est une question surprenante, pourquoi faudrait-il?
Cela fait 5 ans que j'utilise un iPad sans aucune protection si ce n'est iOS lui-même et pas que sur des sites extrêmement cleans (  ) et rien ne m'est arrivé, je te rassure. Ma réponse est donc : un non pointé.
Android serait par contre une autre paire de manches.


----------



## lineakd (12 Octobre 2015)

@yateich, non...


----------

